# Im Really worried need some help!!!



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all..well my problem is with ziggy for the last 4or 5 days he hasnt been eating properly i took him to the vet yesterday his weight was 42.6lbs the vet said he looked healthy and didnt notice any abnormalities so just to be on the safeside i askedfor himtobe dewormed well today i wake up fix up there food haze almost eats the plate lol its really nice to see him eat but then i look over and theres ziggy looking at his plate he took maybe 5 bites of his food and he was done so i tried feeding it with a spoon maybe im doing wrong on spoiling him with the spoon but its my boy i whant him healthy and him not eating is stressing for me any ways he took like 5 more spoons but half of teh food was stillont he plate but lets say im eating a mc donalds or any fast food ect....he whants some ...so im wondering is it that he is tired of te eukanuba with pedigree or what?? well today just to better hsi system a bit im going to boil some chicken breast for him see if that helps it helped the last time he wasnt feeling good so what do you guys think?


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmm I'd switch his food to something else if your budget will allow it. Those are not the best foods.

To me it sounds like hes being a fussy eater.....dont give him any table food at all. A dog will not starve himself so if he doesn't touch his food just keep offering it at different times he should eventually give in and eat it.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> hmmm I'd switch his food to something else if your budget will allow it. Those are not the best foods.
> 
> To me it sounds like hes being a fussy eater.....dont give him any table food at all. A dog will not starve himself so if he doesn't touch his food just keep offering it at different times he should eventually give in and eat it.


yeah i was waiting till it ran out i was thinking of switching to innova butits weird because at first he had a problem with natures best andnow the eukanuba soisit maybe he gets tiredof foods?/


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

he might simply not like his food .... im not to impressed with euk...... 
i love taste of the wild and so do my dogs..... if he keeps this up you might want to start to switch him to something else . try mixing some very plain 
yogurt into his food and see if that helps.
also please please dont feed your dog mcdonalds.... 
MCDONALDS IS BAD FOR DOGS SERIOUSLY!

PLUS THAT COULD BE SOMETHING THAT IS LEADING TO HIM NOT LIKING HIS FOOD 
simply enough spoil a dog once and they will remember it forever and euk does not compare to the nasty greasiness of mcdonalds that dogs like......


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not an expert but the dog should eat what he choose for him to eat. 

are you giving him table food?


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

frufru-dog said:


> he might simply not like his food .... im not to impressed with euk......
> i love taste of the wild and so do my dogs..... if he keeps this up you might want to start to switch him to something else . try mixing some very plain
> yogurt into his food and see if that helps.
> also please please dont feed your dog mcdonalds....
> ...


nooooooooo lol i dont give him mc donalds i said that when he sees me eating mc donalds he whants so thats what has me wonderign if maybe he doesnt liek his food but ive never gave him nothing but dog food


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol thats good you dont want him hooked on big macs!!


my pup loves royal canin. the names I keep hearing as good food are: orijen, royal canin, and blue buffalo. 

The food you have him on may be a little rough on his tummy, which would be a good reason why he doesn't look forward to eating it. Also, having designated eating times helps to control how much they eat, so that their tummies don't get upset. 

Good luck with the pup he's adorable!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

and as far as worms goes buddy it doesnt really keep them from eating. its more like.. they eat and eat and eat but their skin and muscles get deprived of the nutrients they need to grow properly and for their coat to be slick and shiny. i know its not a pit, but i had a cat who had worms and she would eat and eat and eat, but she didn't gain a pound. But like everyone else has said, he's probably just finicky. Switch it up and I'm sure he'll devour it


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

McDonalds is bad for people hell if I am giving it to my dogs lol.

I would just try a higher quality food. He may be a picky eater or his food is not making him feel good. Pedigree is FULL of corn, wheat, and grains which are not essentail or good for a dogs diet (hello MEAT eaters)

If you are worried about cost Blue Buffalo is on the cheaper on of the good stuff. I personally feed Taste of the Wild Priarie or Salmon. Also don't free feed him. PUt his food down for a half hour at a time if he doesn't eat it pick it up and put it away, then try again in a few hours, Eventually he will get that if he doesn't eat when you put his food down he's not going to get to eat for a long time.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol thats good you dont want him hooked on big macs!!
> 
> my pup loves royal canin. the names I keep hearing as good food are: orijen, royal canin, and blue buffalo.
> 
> ...


thanks..well i defitenely think heis a picky eater hes done this before i had himon natures best and he loved tillhe got to the 3 month period then he stoped eating it then i witched to euk.. and he loved it for 2 months then he stoped im switching to innova or orijen


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> McDonalds is bad for people hell if I am giving it to my dogs lol.
> 
> I would just try a higher quality food. He may be a picky eater or his food is not making him feel good. Pedigree is FULL of corn, wheat, and grains which are not essentail or good for a dogs diet (hello MEAT eaters)
> 
> If you are worried about cost Blue Buffalo is on the cheaper on of the good stuff. I personally feed Taste of the Wild Priarie or Salmon. Also don't free feed him. PUt his food down for a half hour at a time if he doesn't eat it pick it up and put it away, then try again in a few hours, Eventually he will get that if he doesn't eat when you put his food down he's not going to get to eat for a long time.


lol yeah its bad but cant say no to a big mac once in a wile lol and i tought pedigree was all beef and vegetables but guess not i menathats what cesar millan feeds his dogs lol dont wanna soundlike a fan but im just saying...but im going ot go on the orijen or innova trail


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They also make this gravy stuff you can put on dry food to make it more tasty to them, don't know how healthy it really is though.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> They also make this gravy stuff you can put on dry food to make it more tasty to them, don't know how healthy it really is though.


hmm ill see in to that also your dogs looks beautifullll..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is the break down of puppy pedigree its really one of the worst foods honeslty. The first ingrediant is Corn.

Dog Food Reviews - Pedigree Puppy (puppy food) - Powered by ReviewPost

And thanks  I'm kind of partial to him myself.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

steven133 said:


> lol yeah its bad but cant say no to a big mac once in a wile lol and i tought pedigree was all beef and vegetables but guess not i menathats what cesar millan feeds his dogs lol dont wanna soundlike a fan but im just saying...but im going ot go on the orijen or innova trail


ceasar advertises that he feeds them that i doubt that tho if hes the great man he supposedly acts to be... kinda like that one chef chick who owns a i pit hell if i can remmeber but i know she doesnt feed her dog the junk she advertises......
have you tried the raw food diet? my dog loves a raw chicken leg once in awhile.... or some low fat hamburger (yes my dogs eat as good as me but on a healthy side of it) you can buy a bag of quarters 10 pounds for like 5-6 dollars for the bag and chop it up and freeze them individually in sandwiche bags..... pull them out and yummy treat for sure.

i love to feed my dogs real meat and its alot more filling then kibble and makes them shine like crystal and the benefits of 
feeding it to them after a really good work out is a hell of alot better then any kibble you could give them


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A couple things could be going on no way to tell for sure but someone was right in the posts above. I would not feed Eukanuba but it's not a horrible food like gravy train or something like that. My dogs eat what I put in front of them. I never switch foods I have feed to same food to my kennel for over 8 years. Yeah sometime I will add a little canned food like 2x a year but they get what I feed them. Spoiling you dog can lead to a dog being a picky eater. You should never feed table scraps just the dog food. Find a nice food and then stick to it. Dogs do not sit there and think "oh I am board with my food". Picky eaters are made by us silly humans giving in to our dogs.

Now if it was my dog I would not rule out something medical just yet. You can give an anti-acid pill to settle the stomach and I think the chicken and rice thing is ok for a day two just encase his stomach is upset. It could be (altho unlikely in a young pup) IBS, maybe he is passing something he ate like a piece of cloth. I see that in pups when they stop eating, then they poop a sock you didn't know they got! lol

After the a few day go back on dog food and just stick to your guns. If you pup doesn't;t eat a meal just pick up the food and let him skip that meal. I would not worry about 1 or 2 skipped meals, more than that you have a big medical problem. Just because he skips a meal doesn't mean feed him doggie junk food. Let him get hungry so when the next meal comes he learns to eat when food is offered.
JMO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

haha i cant lie i watch the dog whisperer! but id choose orijen over innova if you can afford it. have you ever tried using the dog food rating comparison chart? basically you go through and add points for wholesome ingredients and nutrients, and subtract points for fillers and by products. the higher the score, the better the food. If you have corn, wheat or "meal" in the first 3 ingredients, you might want to reconsider your options. 

The other thing some people don't understand about higher quality foods is that although they cost more, it means that your dog is getting more nutrients from less quantity. So unless youre overfeeding, a smaller portion should fill them up just like a larger portion of the not so wholesome food.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sounds like someone else is spoiling him while you're not looking  My dogs go on strike once in a while... doug sneaks them table scraps.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> sounds like someone else is spoiling him while you're not looking  My dogs go on strike once in a while... doug sneaks them table scraps.


well who's side is doug on then? lol just kidding


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Another thing that you could try with the food you have now or when you switch(I would def switch) is putting some salmon oil on the food. They sell it to improve the skin and coat and my dog was eating her food up even quicker when I introduced that. There are a couple of other different oils you can use as well but not to sure the what health benefits are. They say canola and sunflower seed oil works as well prob not as good because the lack of all the omegas in the salmon oil. Hope you have success with the picky dog, haha.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You could try to switch foods every other month or so, provided your dogs don't have overly sensative stomachs. This way they are getting variety and not getting bored with their foods. Just make sure that you are switching from one high quality feed to another and that during the switch you are mixing the old food with the new food to help with the transition.

As for the begging, all dogs are going to think that what you have is better than what they are eating and you probably should nip that begging in the bud. It's a bad habit and if you properly obedience train your dog he will know to stay away while you are eating. And who can blame him for thinking that your mcdonalds smells better than his kibble... LOL.

If you want to look for a good food to try I would suggest taking a look at this site:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

They have done all of the leg work already and so just check out anything 4-star or above. It's got reviews of all of the foods and reasons why it may or may not be a good feed. I love this site, it's got a lot of great info!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

He could be picky eater. When my mother got a puppy we started to give it puppy food and try to keep my mastiff on dog food. Well, guess what that didnt work. She wouldnt eat her dog food but only the puppy food because it tasted better. We got those kongs where you put food in them and the dog/puppy. Well, there are liquid stuff to go into them. We got the adult liquid one that tasted of peanut-butter and the puppy one. Once again she would eat the adult but the puppy. Was have gone threw so many types of adult dog foods trying to get her to eat what she needs to. Well, after God only knows how many different bags she is finally eating adult dog food... what I am getting at, is try give different types of good pup food to you pup and find which one is good in taste wize and health wize as well


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

NEELA said:


> sounds like someone else is spoiling him while you're not looking  My dogs go on strike once in a while... doug sneaks them table scraps.


Dang doug its all his fault!


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

frufru-dog said:


> ceasar advertises that he feeds them that i doubt that tho if hes the great man he supposedly acts to be... kinda like that one chef chick who owns a i pit hell if i can remmeber but i know she doesnt feed her dog the junk she advertises......
> have you tried the raw food diet? my dog loves a raw chicken leg once in awhile.... or some low fat hamburger (yes my dogs eat as good as me but on a healthy side of it) you can buy a bag of quarters 10 pounds for like 5-6 dollars for the bag and chop it up and freeze them individually in sandwiche bags..... pull them out and yummy treat for sure.


yea i get your point i tired the raw diet once and stoped because he started having lose stools and blood inthem so that was a no but i got him benefull and he lovedit he tore that up good so lets so how hi sdigestion goes


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

steven133 said:


> yea i get your point i tired the raw diet once and stoped because he started having lose stools and blood inthem so that was a no but i got him benefull and he lovedit he tore that up good so lets so how hi sdigestion goes


Beneful is a terrible food. The first ingredient is corn and it's got a ton of food coloring in it.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Beneful is a terrible food. The first ingredient is corn and it's got a ton of food coloring in it.


oh gosh well theres not a petco near my house its in new jersey how about mm IAMS is that good??


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

steven133 said:


> oh gosh well theres not a petco near my house its in new jersey how about mm IAMS is that good??


no iams is no good 
taste of the wild. got a zamzows out there maybe? if so try grandma zs puppy food very good stuff. flip the bag over on any food you think about buying. no corn meal of any kind or unnamed ingredients should be in i say the first 5 ingredients most people go off 3........


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

steven133 said:


> oh gosh well theres not a petco near my house its in new jersey how about mm IAMS is that good??


Nope, Iams is a 1-star food as well. Petco doesn't sell high quality feeds either.

Do you have any co-ops or feed stores near by? You can always go to specific brands' websites and they have a store locator on most sites where you can find a store near you that carries it.

Mom and pops type pet stores usually carry higher end feeds too.

Have you visited this site yet?

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Nope, Iams is a 1-star food as well. Petco doesn't sell high quality feeds either.
> 
> Do you have any co-ops or feed stores near by? You can always go to specific brands' websites and they have a store locator on most sites where you can find a store near you that carries it.
> 
> ...


yea im goingto buy orijen over the net i couldnt buy it today because i was money short just finished paying my armed guard training and that was 3000$ dollars so im waiting to start working on tuesday because i also had to pass the range shooting test witch was 500dollars more but they pay 25/35$ per hour so ill be able to buy them the orijen with no problems so in the mean time ill let him eat the benefful and next week ill switch to orijen


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome! I have heard wonderful things about Orijen!

Don't forget to phase out the old food when you get the new. Just mix it 1/2 and 1/2 until the benful is all gone. It will be less of a shock to his system that way.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you live in NJ, or another neighboring state and NJ was the closest? If you live in NJ where? I am from NJ, and I pride myself on being a, master shopper in the central NJ area lol so maybe I can help you find a good store.


----------

